# Is this a good buy?



## dichiee (Aug 1, 2000)

2002 S6
http://www.cars4uonline.net/view_car.php?id=760#
What are the things I need to look at when I check the car?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Is this a good buy? (dichiee)*

Hey Dichiee
Looks like it is in great shape. 
Something that looks weird.... or maybe I am just missing something.. It looks like it has the NAV joystick and and control next to the e-brake, but it does not have the NAV. Was the NAV removed or was the joystik added? And if "added"I was wondering why?
Easy way I guess would be to grab the PR numbers and check. http://www.VAGLinks.com/PRSearch/ if you wanted to check.
I would also may the $30 and get a CarFax report on it. At least you know how it was looked after.
Good luck!








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Is this a good buy? (Massboykie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massboykie* »_Hey Dichiee
Looks like it is in great shape. 
Something that looks weird.... or maybe I am just missing something.. It looks like it has the NAV joystick and and control next to the e-brake, but it does not have the NAV. Was the NAV removed or was the joystik added? And if "added"I was wondering why?

It uses the display in the instruments for NAV. Look again, and you'll see it. This is one of the earliest integrated NAV setups from Audi.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Is this a good buy? (PerL)*

Looks like a sweet ride!
Just curious... are the exhaust tips stock ?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Is this a good buy? (PerL)*

Wow cool! Learn somethign new every day!








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## texas_golfer (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: Is this a good buy? (Massboykie)*

Nice- looks like it sold.
That exhaust is aftermarket, probably Magnaflow? It's also been lowered. I'm a little surprised that I didn't like those Sportec wheels; I've been thinking about those wheels for my car but didn't care too much for them on that S6.


----------

